# Juggin



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

Any one in to juggin? I have never done it but would like to give it a try. What's the best way to set them up?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

First and foremost, read the regulations regarding what&#8217;s legal and what&#8217;s not. Doesn&#8217;t seem many people do that. Also be aware that on many lakes, jugging is only allowed on designated areas. It should be that way on all lakes, but it&#8217;s not. I can&#8217;t help much regarding how to set up, I&#8217;m not a jugger myself. It does look like fun, but irresponsible juggers have turned it into a four letter word for me.


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

I read the regulations book and didn't see any thing about designated areas in any lakes. Who would I talk to to find out where designated areas are?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think most lake maps have designated areas marked, though I can't vouch for all of them.


----------



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

That yearly flyer that has all the rules has a section of wat lakes have restrictions


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

it all depends on what water depth your fishing at ive just recently got into it and its alot of fun.. pm me and we can talk more maybe go out on the lake one night ?


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

I only have moderate experience with this, have done it two or 3 times and had success on only one of those occasions. I would love however to meet up within a resonable distance of Columbus with anyone who was wanting to go out and try. Goes much better when you have more than one set of hands working.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I see you live within about 15 min from me. I go jugging on ladue very frequently. Let me know if you'd like to join me sometime. (440)7086209


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Last time I went JUGGIN I was at the Crazy Horse LOL


----------

